
1Password and the Case of the XARA Bandit - mnem
https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/10/15/1password-and-the-case-of-the-xara-bandit/
======
manicdee
Link is broken for me. Two seemingly related blog entries from Agile Bits:

Discussion of the vulnerability —
[https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/06/17/1password-inter-
proces...](https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/06/17/1password-inter-process-
communication-discussion/)

Version of 1Password with increased security:
[https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/10/15/1password-5-4-for-
mac-...](https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/10/15/1password-5-4-for-mac-the-
convenience-edition/)

